# pet pigoen



## phoenix1593 (Jun 20, 2009)

Hi 
I've recently got a new pigeon but have no idea what breed it is, its seems slightly smaller to an average pigeon. Does anyone know what breed it is?

regards
phoenix1593


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

your pigeon looks like a young homer to me. is that color feathers on his back or dirt?...does he have a place to perch off the cement?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Pretty bird. Doesn't look like he has the head of a homer though.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Jay3 said:


> Pretty bird. Doesn't look like he has the head of a homer though.


yea it is a dove like head, I was thinking it may be a young one.????? is it too small to be a king?


----------



## FloridaLuv (Dec 19, 2008)

spirit wings said:


> yea it is a dove like head, I was thinking it may be a young one.????? is it too small to be a king?


All I can say is Journey came to us as a squeaker and next to our homer he TOWERED her and still does...(Journeys the King, lol in all sence of the word..lol) But, Pictures can be deceiving, any idea on the weight of this little one...


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

What would be the usual weight of a king?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

An adult and average sized King Pigeon would weigh in the 600+ grams range.

Terry


----------



## phoenix1593 (Jun 20, 2009)

*pet pigeon*

Thank you all for your comments. The marks on its back are oil stains so it would be pure white without this. I've just had it given to me by a friend to look after who found it outside her shop where some boys were about to start kicking it about. 
She knew I had an old aviary and thought it would be more safer there so it does have some perches to sit on.

I dont know what sex it is nor its weight.

After reading your comments though I agree with the fact that its head is more dove like and just checked out some pictures of king pigeons and they do look very similar.

I've nick-named it Pippin, I'm only 15 and I'm not sure how to check what sex it is.

Kind regards
Phoenix1593


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

There really isn't a way to tell for sure. When they are a few months old, the males start acting more aggressive, and prancing around to show off for the females. The females usually quieter. But sometimes you find out that what you were sure was a male, turns out to be a female. When they lay an egg, you know it is a female.


----------



## phoenix1593 (Jun 20, 2009)

*pet pigeon*

Thanks for the reply Jay3.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, he's a pretty bird, and I'm glad you have him. Why those boys thought it funny to harm the poor thing shows how sad our siciety is becoming. I have a rescue, white, don't know for sure what he is. Some have said that he looks like a large homer, but when I see pics of the kings, I always think how very much his head looks more like them. He's pretty and weighs 661 g., and had no band when found. Wonder how old yours is.


----------



## phoenix1593 (Jun 20, 2009)

*pet pigeon*

Hi Jay3
Thanks for the reply.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

He looks like a young Homer or even a King, but I guess he's too small for that. He does have that "baby" head. Does he still squeak? Is he eating okay on his own? If he's not, you can give him thawed peas and corn (frozen). Good luck and let us know how he does.


----------



## phoenix1593 (Jun 20, 2009)

*pet pigeon*

Hi
I was wondering if any one knew of any food suppliments to give to a pigeon by hand as mine seems to be a bit thin?
Maryjane he does still squeak and I've also heard some low pitched cooing from him around my other birds. He is eating okay on his own though he does seem a bit thinner than my other pigeons.


----------



## phoenix1593 (Jun 20, 2009)

*pet pigeon*

Thank you for the reply. One of my pigeons looks as though they've had some feathers stripped from their neck, does any one know a reason for this?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

It is molting season, so could be that, or sometimes if they have canker they will lose feathers around the throat so check for that.


----------



## phoenix1593 (Jun 20, 2009)

*pet pigeon*

Thanks spirit wings. I check him when he comes back in


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

phoenix1593 said:


> Hi
> I was wondering if any one knew of any food suppliments to give to a pigeon by hand as mine seems to be a bit thin?
> Maryjane he does still squeak and I've also heard some low pitched cooing from him around my other birds. He is eating okay on his own though he does seem a bit thinner than my other pigeons.


Add safflower seed to his mix, if you haven't already, high in fat will add calories. They sell a tube of high calorie food supplement for dogs and cats, but you can give it to a pigeon. I have added it to formula, as it has to be mixed into something. But there must be other ways of giving it to a bird. Maybe in a few little bread balls. Just mix it into the bread and make pea size balls. It's called Nuti-Stat. Pet shops sell different brands of the same thing.


----------



## phoenix1593 (Jun 20, 2009)

*pet pigeon*

Hi Jay3
Thank you for the reply. All three of my birds are doing great and my thin bird, Pippin, does look as though it is fattening up well


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

That's great. Give him/her time. He will gain. Also could be a female. They're a bit on the slighter side anyway.


----------



## phoenix1593 (Jun 20, 2009)

*pet pigeon*

Hi
Two of my pigeons seem to be mating. Can anyone send a picture recomending a good type of nest box that I can get for them?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you build a wooden box 24" long, by 16" deep? Or maybe 16" long and 16" deep? It's incredibly easy, and so much better than plastic. If you can't do that, than some use those heavy plastic crates. I don't know where they get them, but I'm sure they will be around to let you know. It should be larger than 12X12 though, as the birds won't have any room to move around.


----------



## phoenix1593 (Jun 20, 2009)

*pet pigeon*

thanks jay3. I can get someone to make me a box. I assume you mean 16 inch square if so how deep should it be for the bird to sit in?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

phoenix1593 said:


> Thank you for the reply. One of my pigeons looks as though they've had some feathers stripped from their neck, does any one know a reason for this?


could be molting or it can be a sign of canker.


----------



## phoenix1593 (Jun 20, 2009)

*pet pigeon*

thanks spirit wings. thankfully it seemed to be molt and now they are all in perfect condition. Is it possible for a pigeon to disappear for a few days then come back because one of my birds has vanished and I'm getting quite worried?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

phoenix1593 said:


> thanks jay3. I can get someone to make me a box. I assume you mean 16 inch square if so how deep should it be for the bird to sit in?


I had said 16" long and 16" deep. Longer is better though if you can do it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

phoenix1593 said:


> thanks spirit wings. thankfully it seemed to be molt and now they are all in perfect condition. Is it possible for a pigeon to disappear for a few days then come back because one of my birds has vanished and I'm getting quite worried?


Sometimes they come back, but could have been gotten by a hawk, or gotten lost?


----------



## phoenix1593 (Jun 20, 2009)

*pet pigeon*

many thanks jay3


----------

